
REDDIT files trademark for AMA, again - JohnCannon
The term AMA is over 20 years old but Reddit wants to own it anyways. If they do, many businesses who currently run AMA on their sites may be targeted.
======
JohnCannon
[http://tess2.uspto.gov/bin/showfield?f=doc&state=4807:t58mlr...](http://tess2.uspto.gov/bin/showfield?f=doc&state=4807:t58mlr.4.5)
\- USPTO link.

AMA history: knowyourmeme.com/memes/ask-me-anything

~~~
ljk
" This search session has expired. Please start a search session again by
clicking on the TRADEMARK icon, if you wish to continue. "

